

Palm Eos: The Successor to Palm Pre? - chops
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/04/palm-eos-the-successor-to-palm-pre/

======
halo
Palm have long been candid that Pre was only the first WebOS model in their
lineup, so this is almost certainly a Centro or Treo successor. Engadget
([http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/30/palm-eos-super-
thin-3g-an...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/30/palm-eos-super-thin-3g-and-
headed-to-atandt/)) have what may be a render

------
jpd
Looks nice, but the best way to go into competition with Apple is to release
their phone for a different service provider, like Sprint or Verizon. We know
Pre is for Sprint, so why is this one likely to be for AT&T? This would be a
bad idea. I do not care how good these phones are, I am not subjecting myself
to AT&T service.

